# USDA Launches Reporting On Non-GMO Crops



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beginning of the end of the Monsanto reign of terror?.....who knows?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agri-pulse.com/Price-reports-seen-boosting-non-GMO-09032015.asp


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I raise some non gmo corn but don't get a premium for it.But a heck of a cost savings for the seed.Yields as well as the smart stax corn.$200-250 a bag less for non gmo seed.I might be all Convetional corn next yr except fields borders by the neighbors


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I raise some non gmo corn but don't get a premium for it.But a heck of a cost savings for the seed.Yields as well as the smart stax corn.$200-250 a bag less for non gmo seed.I might be all Convetional corn next yr except fields borders by the neighbors


Why no premium? Besides cheaper cost of production the $0.50 premium has neighbors keep planting conventional. I know it all goes to Savage or Shakopee or something like that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I might be all Conventional corn next yr except fields borders by the neighbors


Well heck fire Cy.....next thing we'll know, you'll be espousing the virtues of organic and Hillary. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Why no premium? Besides cheaper cost of production the $0.50 premium has neighbors keep planting conventional. I know it all goes to Savage or Shakopee or something like that.


thats about what the frt would be to Savage for me.160 miles.

I got a better deal selling wet corn & silage to feedlot.Just shrink no drying cost.No storage cost.He don't care if it's GMO or conventional.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good point. Different markets promote different premiums.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Well heck fire Cy.....next thing we'll know, you'll be espousing the virtues of organic and Hillary.
> 
> Regards, Mike


i just care about my bottom line,not monsantos.

Crunching numbers for next yr.I'll use about 200 bags of seed corn.
200 a bag difference is $40,000 savings going with conventional.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Well dang Cy, I got a few numbers of conventional Wyffels I can sell you. With discounts, I can get you to about $75/acre....

We raise some conventional corn for silage, looks to be the same if not better than the double pro we also have for silage.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Well dang Cy, I got a few numbers of conventional Wyffels I can sell you. With discounts, I can get you to about $75/acre....
> 
> We raise some conventional corn for silage, looks to be the same if not better than the double pro we also have for silage.


I think silage corn is perfect place for conventional corn.

I have 150 acres straight RR that looks awesome,I couldn't get that # in conventional.My seed cost on that was $80 per acre at 34K.

I have 150 acres of a SS corn for silage also,same farm.Seed cost per acre $137 with all the discounts.

Now if I can get that # of RR silage corn in conventional for next yr.With discounts I can get it for around $100 per bag.$42.50 acre.

My straight RR is looking like it will out yield the SS high priced stuff by 25+ bu per acre.And this is on corn on corn ground which the seed co really preach that you need to plant SS


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Well that's got me beat. We quit planting SS as the yield drag was just too significant as the vt2 outyields it best every time. Even on corn on corn.


----------

